# NLS 5speed short shifter



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

MK5 and 6 short shifter.
-ALL MK5 5 speed transmissions only
-shortens throw by 40%
-installs same as OEM

Prices for shipping are for conti-usa only. please email us at [email protected] for export shipping cost

shipping between 3-5 days

http://nothingleavesstock.com/online-store/#ecwid:category=2903030&mode=product&product=13929503











ALSO___________________________________________________________________________________

*NOTHING LEAVES STOCK* is happy to have thier new website up and running with all new webstore where you can buy all the NLS branded products! no more eBay store! one click and go!


Full new website is up and growing! we will be adding more as we go!

http://nothingleavesstock.com/


Direct link to all NLS products in the new store!

http://nothingleavesstock.com/onlin...y=2903030&mode=category&offset=14&sort=normal

Our facebook link for quick updates that happen around NLS! "like" and follow along.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Nothing-Leaves-Stock/186423318042016

*Looking forward to help you with your needs, wants and dreams when it comes to you car....factory maintenance, state inspections or custom fabrication! We can help you out!
THANKS!
Josh, Dave and the NLS crew

610-282-5487
[email protected]*


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Ordered mine last week and installed this past Friday. Enjoying it so far!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

AWESOME!:beer:


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

installed mine 2 weeks ago, only regret: why didn't i do this sooner.... love the feel


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

This is a must do!
I thought that there might be a slight learning curve after the install- but nope! Loved it after the first shift.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

To anyone about to order one of these, look into 42DD shift cable bushings as well. They're cheap enough, really simple to do, and you'll already be digging into the same area.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Bout time you guys got a legit site :thumbup:

Got this and the 42DD bushings a while ago. Love it!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

how does this compare to the neuspeed short shifter...? I have that on right now and I like it. It is significantly shorter then the stock throw.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

have not compared, so i have no idea ...sorry

thanks for the great feedback!:beer:


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Anile_eight said:


> how does this compare to the neuspeed short shifter...? I have that on right now and I like it. It is significantly shorter then the stock throw.


Both say they reduce throw by 40%, the neuspeed one just costs more.


----------



## Euro~JsTr (Dec 5, 2008)

Gunbu said:


> This is a must do!
> I thought that there might be a slight learning curve after the install- but nope! Loved it after the first shift.


How was the install on the mk6? I'm contemplating ordering this. I've been looking for a short shift. And I was expecting it to be more exspensive


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

VERY easy.
very quick.
mk6 is easier then a mk5 but both are simple

we try to make good products at a fair price


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Do these fit the mkvi jettas as well?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

If it is a 5 speed... Then yes


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> If it is a 5 speed... Then yes


Awesome, are these in stock and do you accept paypal? Also is there a write up/ how to for this?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

WakingTh3Fall3n said:


> Awesome, are these in stock and do you accept paypal? Also is there a write up/ how to for this?


http://nothingleavesstock.com/online-store/#ecwid:category=2903030&mode=product&product=13929503


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Ordered , thanks Josh


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Comes today wooo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

This was one of the first things I bought for my Mk5 back when it was cherry.
One of the best ~$100 modifications you can buy. :thumbup:


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This was one of the first things I bought for my Mk5 back when it was cherry.
> One of the best ~$100 modifications you can buy. :thumbup:


I would have to agree here, by far the best mod I've ever done. I put 125 miles on today just F*ing around after I installed this...

Props to Josh for Excellent product, fassst shipping and excellent customer service. I think the longest wait I had between emails was 30 min. 

Here is a comparison of the Stock vs. NLS short throw shifter.









Install took 45 min, I would have been done in about 30-35 minutes if I hadn't dropped one of the battery tray bolts and a screwdriver onto my skid plate

I wish I would have seen/ done this mod 4 months ago when I purchased my car.

Again thanks Josh for the great service and product, If there is anything else I ever need you've got my business!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

awesome, thanks for the order, glad to help!:beer:


----------



## Somewhiteguy (Mar 14, 2012)

I just installed mine today OMG great stuff. Such a nice feeling and what a difference. Install took about 45mins taking my time. Hardest part was lining up the shifter when putting it back on but everything else is straight forward. 

Seems a bit harder to get into gear but I'm thinking that just how its supposed to be. 

Definitely recommended


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

adjust your cables and it will feel perfect! 

thanks for the order!


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> adjust your cables and it will feel perfect!
> 
> thanks for the order!


 I've noticed one or two gears seem a pinch tougher too, haven't driven it much bc its been motorcycle weather. How would one go about this?


----------



## Somewhiteguy (Mar 14, 2012)

I plan to use this video to help me out. It looks very simple just gotta find a nail or something to keep the shifter locked in. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp9ggefOjAE&feature=player_embedded 

I have to change my oil and clean my cold air intake this weekend so ill do it then I can live with it for now.


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

After adjusting the linkage shifting became much smoother. 
I didn't have a nail that was the right size laying around, so I used a drill bit and it fit perfectly. Can't remember the size but it was a standard non metric one.


----------



## Somewhiteguy (Mar 14, 2012)

Just did this during my lunch and it was a disaster. Luckily I work at a dealership. I adjusted the linkage same as the video and reverse ended up as first gear. A mechanic helped me re adjusted it and said that you need to adjust it differently with a short shifter. 

Also if you use a drill bit make sure you put something on the end other wise it will fall into the shifter like it did with me >


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Just took 5 min to.adjust the shift linkage ...... It's like butter now. Can't believe I over looked adjusting that in the first place... It's a whole new ride again


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Free bump for a great product


----------



## guitaralbert0 (Sep 16, 2012)

how much would you guys charge to put it in?  not too far...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

1/2 hour charge
$40


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Ordered! Been wanting to get one for a while, never got around to it. Any tips on for getting the linkage adjustment right? I know the Bentley has instructions for this but I don't know if that completely applies with the shortened throw.


----------



## guitaralbert0 (Sep 16, 2012)

eeeeeeeeeeenteresting... and it continues... :beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## daslegit (Nov 6, 2011)

SocoJoe said:


> Bout time you guys got a legit site :thumbup:
> 
> Got this and the 42DD bushings a while ago. Love it!


Very interested in the short shifter,

noob question though, where can i find the 42DD bushings for this?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

daslegit said:


> Very interested in the short shifter,
> 
> noob question though, where can i find the 42DD bushings for this?


http://www.42draftdesigns.com/


----------



## lessm723 (Aug 14, 2011)

*free bump for a great product.*

Just installed my NLS short shifter today. It took about 45 minutes but I am slow and always have problems when I work on my car.lol
Install was pretty easy. I did use the youtube video from myturbodiesel as a reference. 
The shifts are a lot closer now and I really like the feel. I big improvement over stock and wish I had got one sooner.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:thumbup: glad your happy!


----------



## Tkd540 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello I want to order the short shifter kit but I want to confirm that I'm supposed to get the bushings for the mk5 from 42dd first. Thanks in advance ill order it when I have an answer.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you don not NEED the bushings to run our short shifter. you can use it with or without the bushings. the 42dd bushings are a nice upgrade if you want


----------



## Tkd540 (Apr 27, 2012)

I understand, I'll be upgrading the bushings regardless so just wanted to double check.


----------



## killa rabbit (Aug 13, 2010)

What the price on this? I'm in need of one


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

http://nothingleavesstock.com/online-store/#ecwid:category=2903030&mode=product&product=13929503




killa rabbit said:


> What the price on this? I'm in need of one


----------

